# Sram red exogram crankset with q rings



## CEARACING (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi mates, i ordered a brand new Sram Red Exogram crankset to change my olf Fsa K Force Light(because i'm very dissapointed of his creaking), the thing is that, in this crankset i'd fitted Rotor Q Rings, but i have a doubt, in the new Sram crankset the orientation of the fitting bolts is not the same than in the older Fsa, had anybody try the Q Rings in the new Sram cranks??, and, does it work properly??
Thanks!


----------

